# Brauch eure Hilfe! Ersatzteil für RF Diabolus Steuersatz



## Master | Torben (4. Januar 2008)

Ich brauch dringend eure Hilfe, als ich heut mein Bullit zerlegt hab musste ich feststellen das bei meinem RF Diabolus Steuersatz das untere Lager hinüber ist (das Kugelband ist gebrochen - alle Kugeln sind zwar noch drin und so läuft das Lager auch gut, ist jedoch alles eingebaut und festgezogen ist lenkt es sich sehr 'gerastert').

Im Netz konnte ich keine Quelle für RF Ersatzteile finden - vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Tipp! Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein original RF Lager sein, ein passendes Industrielager etc. würde mir reichen (die Konstruktion des unteren Lagers finde ich recht bescheiden).


----------



## dirtpaw (4. Januar 2008)

hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit einem nicht RF Steuersatz. Hatte aber auch die Performance keinen Einfluss. Mein Vorschlag wäre das Ding erstmal so zu fahren und Dir in der zwischenzeit günstig nen neuen zu holen (oder eben nen anderen). Das Zeug kostet ja (aus gutem Grund) nicht mehr die Welt und ist mittlerweile (z.Bsp. im Vgl. zu nem Real Seal) ein wegwerf-artikel!
Mir persönlich wäre die Sucherei dafür zu viel Arbeit!

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (4. Januar 2008)

Naja 100 Euro ausgeben für nen neuen Diabolus Steuersatz oder Suchen ist dann schon bissl was anderes


----------



## blaubaer (4. Januar 2008)

die original Lager von Race Face gibts bei Chainreaktioncycles


----------



## Yetibike (5. Januar 2008)

Wenn de nen neuen Steuersatz rein machst dann doch gleich nen C.K. dann hast auch ruh.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Januar 2008)

das stimmt auch wieder und die halten sogar das lebenlang, fahr auch 2 stück, der einte schon im 3.bike ...


----------



## Master | Torben (6. Januar 2008)

Als bekennender Tune|er wird das mit CK schwer  Aber der Bubu hält wohl im härteren Einsatz nicht wirklich lange.


----------



## Yetibike (7. Januar 2008)

Versteh ich nicht, willst ein Tuning oder willst nen Steuersatz der hält?

Was das Gewicht an geht hast dann aber eh nen falschen mit Deinem Diabolus. Der ist soviel ich weiß deutlich scherer als der Chris King.


----------



## Master | Torben (7. Januar 2008)

Also - ich dachte der Diabolus is haltbar, er war auch schon im Rahmen montiert und deshalb isser da drin. Haltbar scheint er ja jetz doch nicht zu sein und von daher fliegt er raus. 
Um Gewichtstuning geht es mir keineswegs, ich will halt einen haltbaren Steuersatz haben.


----------



## Yetibike (8. Januar 2008)

Der einzig haltbare ist der Chris King, den kannst Du dann in Dein nächstes Bike auch noch rein machen.


----------



## Master | Torben (8. Januar 2008)

Ok, dann wirds ein König


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

